

Announcing Async -- a new monadic concurrency library - profquail
http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/100

======
evmar
Is there any link to more information other than "it has been released"? I
looked for docs or example code but could only find a tarball download.

~~~
babo
There is a link at the very first line of they message, while at the bottom
there is a link to they complete archive.

<http://www.janestreet.com/ocaml/async-107.01.tar.gz>

<http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/13>

------
MartinMond
I hope OCaml will deliver on node's promise.

------
nknight
Please stop giving libraries names that are exactly the same as the words used
for the abstract concepts they implement. It confuses absolutely _everybody_ ,
especially search engines and people just coming in to a new language.

